# Desperate Parent



## 22929 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody could help me understand constipation issues in children and if it could be Chrons?


----------



## 13517 (Apr 8, 2005)

my suggestion would be to search it but at first i would go to a gi and get some tests done


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! You might want to repost this on behalf of your son on the IBS board (more people read posts up there. I just popped in here at a quiet moment). Generally chrone's doesn't start until the late teenage years to early 20's. Also some red flag symptoms of chrone's are unexplained weight loss, anemia and bleeding with a bowel movement. It is important you get your son tested just to make sure everything is in proper working order. I have IBS diarreah now but was chronically constipated as a child so I can sympathise with your son. It's no fun at all. Hope this helps and good luck







Also just let your son know he is not alone. I wish someone could have told me I wasn't many, many years ago.


----------

